

Switch to HTTPS Now, For Free - kmfrk
https://konklone.com/post/switch-to-https-now-for-free

======
Joyfield
"SSL's not perfect, but we need to make surveillance as expensive as possible"

So this is why the NSA budget get increased every year? And there does the
money come from? ;)

------
kvinnako
Thx for the useful and succint article.

~~~
konklone
Glad you found it useful!

